

Ask YN: Rate my idea: (britekeys, music learning tool) - nitesher
http://www.britekeys.com
The idea is simple: Guitarhero for real instruments. Building this for learning piano. Any feedback appreciated.<p>http://www.britekeys.com
======
gaford
I think this is fantastic design.

Only negative point is that it was not clear to me what you were selling
without scrolling down. I'd suggest turning the graphic into a clickable demo
video so that people can see it in action.

